# Edible Gold Popcorn



## sw2geeks (Feb 23, 2013)

Have an Oscar Party to go too that the newspaper sponsors and decided would try my hand at making gold popcorn for the party.

Used some caramel popcorn and a can of Wilton's Gold Color Mist spray that I picked up on the cake aisle in Hobby Lobby.

It actually turned out pretty good, Here are a couple of pics.











The spray actually cost only $4





It sprayed on more yellow looking, but dried gold.





Also tried an Apple, it turned out pretty good, although I think Snow White would have passed on taking a bite.

Story and more pics here.
http://www.dfw.com/2013/02/23/758720/weekend-chef-edible-gold-popcorn.html


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 23, 2013)

that's a cool idea....you have my gears turning....


----------



## Igasho (Feb 23, 2013)

OK, Someone make a gold steak already


----------



## pumbaa (Feb 23, 2013)

my cousins popcorn company actually has gold popcorn haha
http://bercospopcorn.com/popcorn/billion-dollar-popcorn-193.html

but this is a cool idea, just dont know how much of that stuff id want to eat. if its anything like luster dust or any of the colored cocoa butter i use it doesnt make your stomach feel the greatest.


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 24, 2013)

pumbaa said:


> my cousins popcorn company actually has gold popcorn haha
> http://bercospopcorn.com/popcorn/billion-dollar-popcorn-193.html
> 
> but this is a cool idea, just dont know how much of that stuff id want to eat. if its anything like luster dust or any of the colored cocoa butter i use it doesnt make your stomach feel the greatest.



Wow, that is some $$$ popcorn!


----------

